# No longer egg sharing!



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

My recipient has failed to downregulate and won't accept a frozen transfer so our egg share cycle has been cancelled........



but.............


they have agreed to continue with the cycle being just for us rather than waste 5 weeks DR so now we just have to sort out funding!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

PigPie, Sorry to hear about your receiptant. I can understand her not wanting a frozen transfer but hopefully she's ok with waiting maybe years to come around! 

I asked my clinic about this and they told me i would not pay any extra only if i wanted to keep them all of which would only be half the difference i.e about £700 (as the actual discount is £1400) but half of my eggs would be used in research instead if i only wanted half. Do you have to pay before stimming then?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

No entirely sure to be honest....it was all very confusing today withe about 4 different scenarios described to us in about 3 different phonecalls through the afternoon....

guess I'll find out tuesday!

Feel awful for the recipient, but I can understand her not wanting a frozen transfer, and I guess she must go back to the top of the list?


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi,
Hope you dont mind me replying but i had a simular situation in dec but it was me that failed to respond well and due to this and other comps ( ovaries v.v high up in abdo and huge amount of choc cysts growing ) we were not only told we could not carry on with the egg share but also that it would have to be our 1 and only try  ( we had set aside to do 3 tx ). To add to this we also had to pay the full amount for IVF minus £500 already paid for meds . 

It is so fustrating especially as you have to go through the long protocal rather than the short protocal, but hold on in there and i am sure you will get your  . 

We have a DS that we were lucky enough to concieve naturally so for us although we would have loved another we already have a miracle .

Lots and lots of        

Sarah x


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

PiePig, I'm sorry to hear they backed out.  I think with my clinic if you are already stimming then they will let you proceed without a charge, but if you haven't they will cancel or like you let you pay out of pocket.  I almost had to face keeping or giving all the eggs collected this week when the u/s showed only 8 follicles.  Thankfully the nurse was wrong and 15 eggs were collected.

I don't blame your recipient for not wanting an FET.  If I were in her shoes and paying so much for it I would back out too.  That being said my 1st and 2nd egg shares ended in FET for both ladies.  #1 now has a baby girl.  To my understanding, my current recipient had her transfer today right on schedule.


----------

